

Using Haskell to make a Mac App Store App - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/post/2639981126/using-haskell-to-make-a-mac-app-store-app

======
lylejohnson
Interesting that this app was apparently accepted. I wonder if any other non-
Objective C based apps are in there? Does anyone know (as the article hints)
whether any MacRuby apps are in the app store yet?

~~~
steveklabnik
I know someone who is submitting one literally right next to me right now.
We'll see how it goes.

